# Anyone with Orbea cages



## JTM (Jan 14, 2008)

I know they are made by Arundel for Orbea but does anyone have any experience with them. I love the shape of these over the other two Arundel cages and I think they will look great on the Orca. The only hesitation I have it that it will add another "Orbea" to the bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like my Orbea cage. Works great and its preety light too. I moved mine from my Orca to my Alma. Just too let you know, if you get it you will have two more Orbea.


----------



## JTM (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah I know. Acutally, it would add 4 more since I would get two.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Yes!*

Looks great, works great! The extra "Orbea's" are subtle.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I got the Arundel Dave-O and really like it. Same manufacturer (very similar cage) and no extra logos.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

And don't forget the matching water bottles!!!


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

There's no "carbon weave" to the look?


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

I got em too.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the Dave-Os too. I did get one in blue and one in orange though  

Flyn G


----------



## sukihambone (Jan 29, 2008)

I have them too - they work great and I think they look good. A little extra bling.


----------

